# First question...



## Karen Stagnaro (Apr 10, 2015)

If I set up an HR problem I make sure I muck up the area and have other handlers work the problem before me, but I've noticed my dog is methodically following all the tracks in the area as I am working the problem. She will still take directional guidance from me, but I'm wondering if this is still a problem I need to address somehow? Suggestions, ideas anyone?
Karen


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

the more you muck up an area, the more sent you leave


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

The dog isn't dumb. I'm guessing you are laying all of your own problems. Why should the dog waste energy running all over the place where if he just follows your scent, he finds the hides? Get others to start laying your hides and also start pitching the hides out. Haul off and throw it out into the field or really off your walking path. I knew one guy who would take cadaver scent pads, tie them to an arrow and fire it out into a field. 

I would also start laying out negative search areas. Walk all out there, muck it up, and then run the problem. You need to get the dog to stop focusing on using your scent to solve the problem.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Also by working the dog after others, he's learned to find the greatest area of human/dog scent before indication. He's just being lazy (or very smart), he's working human odor to find the hides.

One guy told me that sometimes ED dogs do nothing but smell for the ass marks on the ground from the previous dogs and then sit in the same spot the other dogs sat at.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Muck up lots of areas where there are no hides and work the dog in the negative areas.

Throw training aids when possible.


----------

